# "Dribbler" Loco Plans



## johnmcc69 (Apr 21, 2021)

Here are the plans I've created for the Birmingham "Dribbler" locomotive.
See Birmingham Dribbler - Wikipedia
 This little engine was originally offered as a "Toy" in the late 1800's  & reproduced years later.

 I take no credit for the design & re-created the entire engine from pictures on the internet & from information kindly offered to me on these forums.

 As shown on the drawings, these plans are for NON-COMMERCIAL USE, I don't want to see them published in a magazine or re-produced for sale. Unless, of course you have contacted me.

 OK, now that that's out of the way...

 This was a really fun project for me, it presented some pretty interesting design challenges. I've used some "standard" parts where I could & stayed "True" to the original design, but as builders, you can make the changes as you see fit.

 I hope you find the plans complete & satisfactory, if you don't let me know.

 (Sheet 1 & 2 shown here, the rest of the drawings are at: 





						Dribbler - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




 jOhN


----------



## Gordon (Apr 22, 2021)

Will you quit adding all of these things to my to do list. I have too many on the list already.


----------

